# 1969 GTO Convertible Restoration



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got it home last Sat. (12/8/12) Started to tear a few things down but need to first organize the limited space I have.

One of these guys will be sorry later!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats! Let the fun begin, and post more pics when you have them. How are the floor pans and engine bay etc?


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks. I tried to post more but I guess they didn't make it on here. How do you post bigger pics without having to click to enlarge them?

The floor pans are not too bad. I did see a couple of pin holes which means they will prob be worse after dipping the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ljsflash said:


> Thanks. I tried to post more but I guess they didn't make it on here. How do you post bigger pics without having to click to enlarge them?


Two steps:
1) Store the photos on a web server so that anyone with a web browser can view them. Either use your own server, or one of the public photo hosting services like photobucket. Set it up so that each photo has it's own URL (http:// etc etc) that people could go to in order to see the photo.

2) In your post here, include the URL to each individual photo between two special "codes". (Replace the ( and the ) below with square brackets: [ and ] in your post otherwise it won't work. If I used square brackets trying to show you in this example, it would think I was trying to post a picture myself.)

(img) http:// url_to_your_picture (/img)


Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Like Bear said.. I use photobucket, my phone automatically uploads pics to my free account then I just post the image URL.


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

I found a 68 Lemans hardtop today. They are going to part it out or sell it whole. Body is pretty roached but the motor (400, non matching) 400 auto trans with Hurst his & hers shifter, 12 bolt rear 4:10 gears might be worth something. I'm not familiar with how much these rear ends go for. 

I still need a lot of body parts but this may be a way to help fund my project plus give me a few parts. The body panels are almost worthless but I think I could use many items.


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

A few more pics.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like your work is cut out for you, that's gonna be a sweet car when you're done!


----------



## ljsflash (Nov 30, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Looks like your work is cut out for you, that's gonna be a sweet car when you're done!


Thanks Flambeau,

I'm glad I have this sight and projects like yours to reference and motivate me!


----------



## radicalbob (Apr 21, 2015)

*1969 conertible resto*

I am working on a 69 convertible also the car has been apart for 20 years. I am looking for a pic or two of the frt windshield post top how is it finished? Is it just covered with vinyl to begin with Thanks bob


----------

